# Famous landmarks



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone live near to world famous sites? 

I live near the White Cliffs of Dover. I am quite proud of my local heritage, with the amazing castle and port. Plus I expect many famous composers passed through the town like Mozart, Haydn, Handel, Clementi, yet I have never found any information about that.

I also like diced onions.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

beetzart said:


> Does anyone live near to world famous sites?
> 
> I live near the White Cliffs of Dover. I am quite proud of my local heritage, with the amazing castle and port. Plus I expect many famous composers passed through the town like Mozart, Haydn, Handel, Clementi, yet I have never found any information about that.
> 
> I also like diced onions.


Eric Johnson wrote a great piece of music about your home!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Famous? Famous enough to appear on the paintings of a Dutch master:

View attachment 8199


We live literally 20-30 seconds walking from there - it is the view we have when we step outside.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Ryman Auditorium in Nashville is famous if you're into the Grand Ole Opry, although it's hosted all genres in its history and still does. One of my wife's favorite concerts was hearing Gregorian Chant there - and she's not into classical music.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Dayton, Ohio, is home to the *National Museum of the U.S. Air Force*. It is one of the largest, if not THE largest, free attraction(s) in the world under roof. The museum is the world's largest and oldest aircraft museum with over 360 aircraft and missiles on display, including _Bockscar_, presidential aircraft (including JFK's Air Force One), and the space shuttle Crew Compartment Trainer.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Museum_of_the_United_States_Air_Force
http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/
You can literally spend days in this museum and still not see it all.

You can take a virtual tour of the museum here.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

I live just outside Washington, DC. Take your pick.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The one and only, Florida Everglades!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

10 mins by metro / 15 mins by bike to Copenhagen centre


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Dayton, Ohio, is home to the *National Museum of the U.S. Air Force*. It is one of the largest, if not THE largest, free attraction(s) in the world under roof.


Man, I've GOT to get there!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

those aren't world famous. and barely landmarks.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I live inside a world heritage site. The city of Amsterdam IS a world heritage site in case you didn't know...

























Im very happy to live here and strangely proud... And sad to be leaving it in a few days for good.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

A painting of our old town hall by Jan van der Heyden:
Tourists will know this area as 'the Dam'.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

How easy is it to immigrate to the Netherlands?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> I live inside a world heritage site. The city of Amsterdam IS a world heritage site in case you didn't know...


Amsterdam is beautiful & beguiling & well worth its designation.



emiellucifuge said:


> I'm very happy to live here and strangely proud... And sad to be leaving it in a few days for good.


Don't say that, you may go back one day.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> How easy is it to immigrate to the Netherlands?


Netherlands loves Canada


----------

